# Whiski Jack at the Ironwood



## Karen G (Mar 31, 2007)

Has anyone stayed there recently? The latest review is a few years old. We stayed there many, many years ago and it was nice then, but I'm wondering if it's showing its age now.  It seems that it wasn't very close to the village--is that right?  Has any reburbishment been done recently?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 31, 2007)

Karen G said:


> Has anyone stayed there recently? The latest review is a few years old. We stayed there many, many years ago and it was nice then, but I'm wondering if it's showing its age now.  It seems that it wasn't very close to the village--is that right?  Has any reburbishment been done recently?



oops.  I see I never got my review in!

I stayed there for third week in March in 2005.  Still a very nice property.  It is on Blueberry Hill -  not in village.  But the bus stop is right outside the door.  We generally took the bus into town except for grocery shopping and for the last day of skiing - after we checked out.


----------



## Victoria (Mar 31, 2007)

We stayed there, and it really is one of the nicest of the Whiski Jack resorts.  However, it is a bit of a disadvantage to not be able to walk to the village.


----------



## MoiAl (Apr 16, 2007)

WE stayed there 2 years ago. Beautiful resort, overlooking the golf course. Unit was spotless, and we didn't mind the walk to the village. I would much rather stay there than on TS in the village where there could be partying going on into the night.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 16, 2007)

We have a reservation for the Iornwood for week 11 in 2008.  I also had much difficulty finding out recent info.  If anyone has any specific information, it would be great.  I also like the location, since I am a light sleeper.  We will have a vehicle, so the small distance to the village will not be an issue.  On the Whistler web site you can pre-purchase parking passes in heated garages.  The fee was around $65 CAN dollars for one month - very reasonable if you are accustom parking at Vail/Beaver Creek.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 16, 2007)

Many people take the whistler bus to the lift and then home. They run very often and in certain areas are free. ( not sure if they are free to the Ironwood area.)


----------



## MoiAl (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm not sure where the heated parking is at Whistler, but the general parking is a bit of a walk to the lifts. It's a huge parking lot. The bus that takes you in stops right out side your resort. As to the resort the units on the street side, not sure of the direction, have NO view, on the other side the view is the golf course and the mountains - beautiful!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 16, 2007)

Parking at Ironwood is under the builidng.

There is no heated general parking at Whistler that I am aware of.  The day parking lots in the Village are large open lots.  There is covered parking at Creekside.

From Ironwood it's silly to access the Village gondolas anyway other than by bus.  Bus service is frequent, inexpensive (blueberry HIll is not in the free area), and drops you off right by the gondolas.  If you park, OTOH, you've got a bit of a walk across the lots and across the street to reach tho gondolas.

If your party is skiing out of Creekside, however, driving is the best option.  The day parking at Creekside is convenient to the slopes; there is no direct bus service from Blueberry to Creekside.

When we ski after checkout, we typically park at Creekside and ski Whistler Mountain that day.  At the end of the day we either ski out to Creekside or take the gondola down (depending on snow conditions on the lower mountain), then hop in the car and take off.

If your legs are up to the run, skiing The Peak-to-Creek run (longest continuous intermediate run in North America, according to the signs) is a great way to end of a Whistler ski trip.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 16, 2007)

*I really dislike shuttle buses*

I hate or I should say deeply dislike shuttles.  So we go ahead and pay premiums if needed for parking.  I have already looked into it and the pre pay parking program is on the Whistler web site.  All of the garages seem to be associated with one of the base resorts - what a great idea to generate revenue!  Anyway, I am going to do my research and based on where kids ski school meets and where the easy green/blue runs are - then that will narrow my pre pay garage choice.  We normally pay around 15 dollars a day for parking if it is not an easy ski in/ski out.  

I did check and our Ironwood unit is top floor facing the mountains.  I called Whiski Jack directly to see if I could change the unit.  She told me yes, since it was a mountain view - did I prefer the golf course view.  Well, I told her I was thrilled with the top floor mountain view and we would keep the assigned unit.  I do not think they change units easily, since it is a smaller property.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 16, 2007)

Floridaski said:


> I hate or I should say deeply dislike shuttles.  So we go ahead and pay premiums if needed for parking.  I have already looked into it and the pre pay parking program is on the Whistler web site.  All of the garages seem to be associated with one of the base resorts - what a great idea to generate revenue!  Anyway, I am going to do my research and based on where kids ski school meets and where the easy green/blue runs are - then that will narrow my pre pay garage choice.  We normally pay around 15 dollars a day for parking if it is not an easy ski in/ski out.
> 
> I did check and our Ironwood unit is top floor facing the mountains.  I called Whiski Jack directly to see if I could change the unit.  She told me yes, since it was a mountain view - did I prefer the golf course view.  Well, I told her I was thrilled with the top floor mountain view and we would keep the assigned unit.  I do not think they change units easily, since it is a smaller property.



Unless you are staying at the resort during float season, I would be very skeptical that they can put you in a different unit, despite what the person at WJ might have told you.

During peak periods summer and winter, units are strictly fixed week.  Hence, WJ generally cannot switch people between units, and you almost surely will get the unit that is on the confirmation.  WJ normally makes it *very clear* at check-in that they have virtually no ability to move people to another unit if they have a problem with the accommodations - if you don't like what you get, WJ will advise you to take the matter up with the exchange company since they cannot move you to another unit.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 16, 2007)

Floridaski said:


> I hate or I should say deeply dislike shuttles.  So we go ahead and pay premiums if needed for parking.  I have already looked into it and the pre pay parking program is on the Whistler web site.  All of the garages seem to be associated with one of the base resorts - what a great idea to generate revenue!  Anyway, I am going to do my research and based on where kids ski school meets and where the easy green/blue runs are - then that will narrow my pre pay garage choice.  We normally pay around 15 dollars a day for parking if it is not an easy ski in/ski out.  .



I suppose that makes sense if you enjoy walking further to the lifts than is necessary.  There is *NO* parking that is closer to the main gondolas than the shuttle drop off point.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 16, 2007)

*My hubby walks....he is the best guy!*

I think the agent at Whiski Jack perhaps was trying to rent out the top floor mountain view.  I called back the next day and got another agent.  I confirmed with her that we still had the unit that was assigned.  She said it could not be changed.  So, not sure what was up with the first Whiski agent, but it is a nice unit.  We ended up with week 11, which is still pretty good skiing at Whistler.  I know it is an older resort - did the unit feel outdated?

As far as the parking goes, my hubby is great.  He drops us off, parks and carries his skis.  So, we generally find a drop off spot and then pick out a convenient parking location.  I liked the idea that we could pre-pay parking, but I will check into it more.  I do not want him walking to far....all he usually carries are his skis - I am a pack mule with a huge back pack.  Our son is ten and is finally carrying his own gear!  Anyway thanks for the advice...


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 16, 2007)

Floridaski said:


> I think the agent at Whiski Jack perhaps was trying to rent out the top floor mountain view.  I called back the next day and got another agent.  I confirmed with her that we still had the unit that was assigned.  She said it could not be changed.  So, not sure what was up with the first Whiski agent, but it is a nice unit.  We ended up with week 11, which is still pretty good skiing at Whistler.  I know it is an older resort - did the unit feel outdated?
> 
> As far as the parking goes, my hubby is great.  He drops us off, parks and carries his skis.  So, we generally find a drop off spot and then pick out a convenient parking location.  I liked the idea that we could pre-pay parking, but I will check into it more.  I do not want him walking to far....all he usually carries are his skis - I am a pack mule with a huge back pack.  Our son is ten and is finally carrying his own gear!  Anyway thanks for the advice...



He may be able to drop you off next to the bus transit center; private vehicles are not supposed to go in the transit center so you would be a bit farther from the gondolas than if you took the shuttle bus.

If speed is of concern, it will be faster for him to park the car in the day lots than to navigate through the streets and alleys of the village to reach a parking garage.  If he chooses to not navigate an alley, he could end up as far from the lifts as he would be in the day lots.  Certainly he would not save any time getting back to the rest of the family by going to a pay lot.

If you do insist on driving, though, you might want to park in the Blackcomb upper lot - *above* the Upper Village - not at the Upper Village, but above the Upper Village - then take the Blackcomb gondola *down* to the Main Village.  You will then be able to park close to the loading station (but not as close as if you were to use the shuttle to the Main Village gondola plaza), and I believe that Upper Lot parking is free.

You would then offload right in the Main Village, and the Whistler Kids check-in and mustering area will be right across the plaza, in the building at the base of the Whistler gondola.


----------

